# Apple cider Vinager



## 15041 (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi All,I have had GERD for over 2 months now. I am on Protonix which seem to work somewhat, but does not totally relieve my symptoms. Si went out and bought a bottle of Bragg's Apple Cider.I have been using it for 3 days and it has been a Godsend! I still tae the Protonix in the A.M.I have 2 weeks left to take it. I take the ACV4 times a day. It has helped so much! No more sore throat or clearing of my throat. I take it before bed, and I am pain and heartburn free the WHOLE night! Also, yesterday I decided to have a McDonalds cheeseburger for lunch, which for me is a big no no. I ate it and no problems.For dinner I decided to splurge on spagehtti, (I have not made for my family, since I have been diagnosed) I took my chances and ate the spagehtti, with some sauce, and no reaction!Today I may risk it all and have a tomato. Please try this product, I pray it works for you!!Cindybell


----------



## h8ibs (Oct 24, 2004)

Cindybell - Please tell me how you take this and how much. Do you mix it with water? How many teaspoons or tablespoons? All the details you can spare. PLEASE


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2006)

I have been taking Braggs for 6 months or longer and now no GERD problems. I take no other meds, stopped Zantac about 2 weeks after starting the Braggs. Used to take Braggs 3 times a day, now only require it at dinner. Char


----------



## 16698 (Aug 9, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by Cindybell:Hi All,I have had GERD for over 2 months now. I am on Protonix which seem to work somewhat, but does not totally relieve my symptoms. Si went out and bought a bottle of Bragg's Apple Cider.I have been using it for 3 days and it has been a Godsend! I still tae the Protonix in the A.M.I have 2 weeks left to take it. I take the ACV4 times a day. It has helped so much! No more sore throat or clearing of my throat. I take it before bed, and I am pain and heartburn free the WHOLE night! Also, yesterday I decided to have a McDonalds cheeseburger for lunch, which for me is a big no no. I ate it and no problems.For dinner I decided to splurge on spagehtti, (I have not made for my family, since I have been diagnosed) I took my chances and ate the spagehtti, with some sauce, and no reaction!Today I may risk it all and have a tomato. Please try this product, I pray it works for you!!Cindybell


Hello ... *WOW, thats sure is wonderful news* !!!I was wondering how u take the the ACV ??Since I heard it can be bad for our teeth/ eats the enamel ... BE VERY CAREFUL !!!







Also, if u're gonna eat a rich dessert / fatty meal ... how should u take the ACV in order NOT to suffer ??Thank-u so much in advance


----------



## kath139 (Sep 9, 2001)

Please can some one explain how you take this apple cider vinegar as I am tempted to try this. Does any one know if it will damage the enamel of your teeth as I have heard excess vinegar is bad for your teeth. Any info on this vinegar appreciated.


----------



## 15041 (Aug 7, 2006)

HI All,I heard that you should rinse you're mouth out with water afterwards, or drink the ACV with water through a straw.Cindy


----------



## kath139 (Sep 9, 2001)

Thanks for that good bit of advice Cindybell.


----------



## 22518 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi kath139,


> quote: Please can some one explain how you take this apple cider vinegar as I am tempted to try this.


1 to 2 tsps. in at least 8oz of water. You can add 1 to tsps. of raw honey to help with taste and for health benefits.Here in the U.S.A., Braggs organic apple cider vinegar is the one most recommended. Don't know what you have in the U.K. If you do this make sure it is apple cider vinegar (not other vinegars) and try for organic if possible. If you go to a health food store and tell them what you are looking for they should have it and the directions for taking it will probably be on the bottle. Also, try Googling "apple cider vinegar benefits" and you'll find a lot of info.Take care.


----------



## kath139 (Sep 9, 2001)

> quote:Originally posted by snowbrdgrl:Hi kath139,
> 
> 
> > quote: Please can some one explain how you take this apple cider vinegar as I am tempted to try this.
> ...


Thanks for your valuable input. I have purchased some organic apple cider vinegar with mother from a reputable website over here in the UK. I haven't plucked up the courage yet to try it. I have popped it in the kitchen cupboard for the moment.


----------



## 22518 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi Kath139, I'm glad you bought some, now just go for it. It is not that bad, it's not GREAT, but it's not bad. The water dilutes it a lot. And, it just might work for you. Crazy, but I'm watching a travel show right now and I would much rather drink the water and apple cider vinegar then try and eat what is on this show right now (lungs and brain)







. Hope it works for you!


----------



## 21830 (Sep 14, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by kath139:
> 
> 
> > quote:Originally posted by snowbrdgrl:Hi kath139,
> ...


Hi Kath139;I am also in the UK, may I ask where you got your apple cider vinegar from please was it from a health food store like Holland and barratt or can you buy in Sainsburys or a supermarket like that, please help.I want to start taking this.thanks


----------



## kath139 (Sep 9, 2001)

> quote:Originally posted by bubbe:
> 
> 
> > quote:Originally posted by kath139:
> ...


I purchased mine from www.highernature.co.ukThis is the organic variety with mother and I feel my gerd has definitely benefited from the apple cider vinegar. I had looked in Holland and Barratt, Sainsbury's and other supermarkets but never found them to sell any. Give it a go and let us know how you get on.


----------



## 16850 (Oct 7, 2005)

Sue (uk)Hi AllI have got my apple cider vinegar,and ready to try it,but could you advise me how many times a day to take it, and is it best before food ,after food, or any time. Bit frightened to take it in one way as had Gerd for nearly 2/3years got worse in last year,constant feeling of lump in throat,burning in throat,nausea etc, been on (lOSEC 20MG)for about 10 months,eases the nausea but nothing else.Would love this to work so I could eat properly again,and eat things I used to because my diet is very boring,as doctors don't tell you really what you can eat and can't it's trial and error.Hope you can helpCheersSue (UK)


----------



## 22518 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi Sue, You can take 1 to 2 tsp. in 8 ounces of water before each meal (3 times a day). If you are a bit hesitant to go full out like this on the first day, you could do 1 tsp. in water before breakfast for a few days. Then increase to 1 tsp. in water before breakfast and lunch for a few days, then move to before all three meals. Some find that they only need this one to two times a day, and not all three. You will just have to see what works for you (hopefully it does). You can also use this as a salad dressing. Use Olive oil, apple cider vinager, a little water, then any seasonings you know you can handle - basil, pepper, garlic powder, onion powder, parsley, ect. Very tasty. I prefer this to any store bought dressing.Take care.


----------



## 16850 (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi SnowbrdgrlThanks for the info, I'll give it a go, and hope for the best.CheersSue (UK)


----------



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

I'm gonna try it.


----------

